# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  NYE in Paris

## JEK

I follow this person on  FB and thought her post was interesting.

*The Paris Kitchen
**Today I received the 1,000th email where to eat in Paris on NYE. I have actually been calling about 80+ restaurants a day just so I can write something to be helpful, and as of now, only two are open on NYE. France takes a 3-week holiday because the kids are also out of school. Most Chefs & Owners are completely closed for the entire holiday, not just Christmas and NYE. Right now, only Verjus and all of Christian Constant's restaurants are open. 

Hoping to be able to call at least 300 more by Friday  but after that I give up*)*https://www.facebook.com/TheParisKit...ocation=stream

----------

